# Take out a little here, and a little there...



## tnv (Aug 14, 2005)

This didn't start out like this...I just wanted to clean things up a bit.  Then came the "...gee, I don't really need this do I?"  Next came the wire mess that go with owning a computer.  And since you can see thru both sides (they both have large clear panels+the top), hiding parts started to become more important.  And who really needs a hard drive?  Anyways, I still have a long ways to go, but here it is so far.  This is what's inside:

Flower 201-b case
Abit IC7g-max 2
P4/3.2 (heavy o/c'd)
2xw/d Raptor 74GB Hard Drives
2x1gig ram (o/c'd)
Ati 9800pro/256 (o/c'd of course)
XP90 cooler for the cpu
some other stuff.

  I'm open to any and all suggestions.  So what do you think?  And yes, the front optical drive (top) does need stealthing or painting.  Hope to finish this project in the next few weeks, then work on my wife's computer.  Thanks...tnv


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 14, 2005)

That it sweet, it so neat. The blue fans look so cool on the black. See you did the little trick of drilling hole behind the board tray. Very nice!!  

Whats your overclocks?

-Dan


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 14, 2005)

nice man i like the fans and the case what does the front look like


----------



## tnv (Aug 14, 2005)

*djbbenn*

Nothing to brag about...

super pi...
1 Meg Tabulation  	
44 seconds

2 Meg Tabulation
1 Minutes 32 seconds

4 Meg Tabulation 	
3 Minutes 37 seconds


 PCMark2004... 4420


4-4-4-12 timing using a 3:4 memory, generic ram (ddr 400, o/c'd)


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 14, 2005)

Can you take a picture of the back? I'm always facinated when people get their cases looking this nice. I can't ever seem to get mine looking that nice.


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 14, 2005)

but it still looks nice it may not do every thing but as long as it does what u want


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 14, 2005)

i guess il will get the same case for me


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 14, 2005)

Its just so neat, thats what I like about it.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2005)

SWEET !!! rig dude    keep it up


----------



## D_o_S (Sep 4, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 4, 2005)

looks verry good  gotta love blue and black


----------

